#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-06-28
<christoffer> då börjar det bli dags
<christoffer> men vart är håkan och pontus?
<itmannen> Vem är förvånad?
<christoffer> Huvudpunkten var att de skulle presentera sig =)
<christoffer> aja vi väntar 5 minuter sedan kör vi iaf
<itmannen> Dåligt så det skriker om det
<itmannen> Det är sagt 20:30 exakt. Så det är bara att börja. Kan inte en TL hålla tiden får han skylla sig sjäv
<christoffer> Hur många är här för att delta?
<itmannen> Toni Appelqvist
<christoffer> om det bara är vi två så är det ju ingen mening att ha mötet över huvud taget
<itmannen> Knappast
<itmannen> Bara att sucka
<christoffer> 5 minuter har passerat
<christoffer> ska vi ge oss?
<christoffer> jag skriver ett inlägg på forumet och via mail-listan imorgon bitti
<itmannen> Ingen mening med detta. men TL  oc TC ska ha sig en känga
<swecarp> jag är här
<christoffer> där jag även mer tydligt lämnar över till Kirill
<itmannen> Vi avbryter pga lathet från TL och TC
<christoffer> Ni får ha det så bra...
<itmannen> Tacak
<christoffer> jag tar tillfället att ta tidig kväll
<christoffer> gonatt
<swecarp> ha det så bra christoffer
<christoffer> detsamma swecarp
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-06-25
<GunnarHj> Hej alla!
<JoWa> Hej.
<HakanS> Hejsan. Vi kör väl igång?
<GunnarHj> Tycker jag.
<Lao_> Ja, jo.
<GunnarHj> Lao_: Lät lite tveksamt. ;)
<Lao_> =)
<HakanS> Vi är ju inte så många, så vi behöver inte vara så formella.
<HakanS> räcker väl att välja en protokollförare.
<HakanS> Förslag?
<HakanS> JoWa
<GunnarHj> +1 (han börjar få rutin på det där)
<JoWa> +1 :P
<HakanS> JoWa är vald.
<HakanS> Kan vi godkänna förra protokollet?
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te35/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Jag har en allvarlig invändning: Mötet tog inte nästan två timmar. ;) Annars ok.
<HakanS> Ser bra ut.
<JoWa> Kändes långt. ;)
<Lao_> Hehe. Ser helt okej ut.
<HakanS> Då anser vi det godkännt.
<JoWa> Kapade en timme. ;)
<HakanS> Finns det något att rapportera från grupperna?
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Tack, då kan jag sova lugnt. ;)
<GunnarHj> morpa är inte här, och den här gången har inte jag något att rapportera från ö-gruppen.
<HakanS> Jag har inte heller något att rapportera.
<Lao_> Jag är inte del av någon grupp så...
<HakanS> Då kan vi gå vidare till översynen av grupper och projekt
<HakanS> Vi har en tråd i forumet. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=58959
<Lao_> Jag hörde av mig till Tukken häromdagen och har fått hans listor över vilka han har kontaktat och vilka som har svarat. Som man kan se i tråden tycks det inte vara särskilt många aktiva.
<GunnarHj> Som väntat, alltså. :( Dags då att börja rensa på webbplatsen och Launchpad?
<johanre> Ja, absolut.
<Lao_> Precis. Rune.K föreslog att jag skulle göra det och jag tackade ja. Dock vet jag inte vilka behörigheter jag behöver eller hur man gör men eftersom det är sommar lär det vara än lugnare i Loco:t än vanligt så jag tänkte sitta nån timme i veckan.
<Lao_> Det borde vara ganska enkelt att ta bort inaktiva grupper och medlemmar och meddela dem som har blivit borttagna.
<GunnarHj> Föreslår att Lao_ tillfälligt får de behörigheter som behövs för att gå vidare.
<HakanS> Jag tror man får ta kontakt med ägaren av Launchpad-gruppen.
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Projekt kan vem som helst göra ändringar i.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Sedan har vi forumet...
<GunnarHj> Fick alla tunghäfta?
<Lao_> Haha.
<Lao_> Jag kollar hur det ser ut. Är lite långsam, jag vet. =)
<HakanS> Där kan ju johanre ta bort forumgrupper som inte behövs.
<johanre> Tänkte mest på vem som är ägare i respektive Launchpad grupp. Det är säkert det som kommer ta tid att reda ut.
<johanre> Ja, forumet kan jag städa i. :-)
<Lao_> Gott!
<johanre> IOFS; jag vill veta vad jag skall städa innan jag gör det :-)
<GunnarHj> johanre: Å andra sidan är nog Launchpad-grupperna mindre viktiga. Det viktiga är att få vår webbplats att spegla hur det ser ut idag.
<Lao_> Jag får väl prova att leka lite detektiv men jag har återigen tappat bort lösenordet till mitt konto där (jag trodde att jag skulle komma ihåg det nya).
<HakanS> Måste avvika 10 minute. Fortsätt ni.
<johanre> GunnarHj: Kan jag hålla med om
<Lao_> Så att det ändå är lika information på alla ställen, även om nu de mer synliga delarna av LoCo:t är viktigare.
<GunnarHj> Lao_: Går väl att begära ett nytt lösenord?
<Lao_> Det går till en gammal e-postadress som jag också har tappat bort lösenordet till. Jag lyckades ta mig in för en tid sen och trodde att jag bytte e-post så att det skulle komma till en aktiv men ändringen verkar inte ha sparats.
<GunnarHj> Lao_: Läge att skapa nytt konto, alltså.
<Lao_> Japp.
<GunnarHj> Lao_: Fast 'deckarjobbet' kan nog skötas utan att vara inloggad på LP.
<johanre> Vi som har fungerande Launchpad konton kan dessutom hjälpa till...
<GunnarHj> Sant.
<GunnarHj> Är vi färdiga med den här punkten?
<Lao_> Jag tror det, vi kommer nog inte längre ikväll. Det som beslutats är att johanre utför den praktiska rensningen i forumet, jag söker upp Launchpad-ägarna.
<GunnarHj> Lao_: Och att du instruerar johanre om vad som skall tas bort.
<Lao_> Ja.
<GunnarHj> Över till mitt favoritämne då: Att göra-listan
<GunnarHj> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<GunnarHj> Jag har lagt in några "tasks" enligt beslut på förra mötet + ett par egna.
<GunnarHj> Tanken var att vi idag skulle ta ställning till om de är viktiga nog, och diskutera prioriteringar.
<GunnarHj> Skall vi gå igenom listan punkt för punkt?
<Lao_> Ja, det är väl enklast och går snabbast.
<Lao_> Hur går det med sökandet efter sysadmin?
<GunnarHj> Meerkat har visat intresse.
<GunnarHj> johanre: Är behovet av förstärkning akut?
<johanre> Nej, inte akut.
<johanre> Andol "lurkar" alltid i bakgrunden.
<Lao_> Hur få är minsta antalet för att det ska kännas tryggt ifall någon faller ifrån?
<Lao_> Eller handlar det om att fördela den praktiska arbetsbördan?
<johanre> Nuvarande 3st funkar, historiskt har det i flera år varit Nafallo, Andol och jag - plus några till i olika omgångar (främst Barre). Och av dessa är det främst Andol och jag som har varit aktiva i olika skeenden. Just nu är jag den mest aktive av oss. Vid andra tillfällen är det jag som inte har haft tid och andol har varit väldigt aktiv.
<JoWa> Men frågan gällde väl forumadministratörer (inte server-). Vi bör ha minst en aktiv forumadministratör. De som inte är aktiva behöver nog inte ha kvar titeln.
<johanre> Precis, forumadministratör är långt mer akut.
<Lao_> Ja, det är mer akut.
<GunnarHj> Vilka är de idag?
<JoWa> Denna grupp: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=group&g=35
<johanre> Varav ingen är aktiv
<Lao_> Precis.
<JoWa> Vid försök att kontakta gruppen, var det endast fr33r1d3 som svarade.
<GunnarHj> Är någon av de globala moderatorerna intresserade av att bli admin?
<JoWa> Jag har inte känt något stort intresse för uppgiften. ;)
<Lao_> revoltism har inte varit inloggad sedan 14 mars. I övrigt är det bara JoWa och HakanS som inte också är admin.
<JoWa> Har HakanS kommit tillbaka till sin dator?
<HakanS> Ja, jag är här och läser.
<morpa> hej
<morpa> arrgh
<morpa> kom precis på att jag missade
<GunnarHj> morpa: Välkommen. :)
<johanre> Sen skall jag väl säga; i dagsläget är det inte så många uppgifter som forumadmin så att jag inte orkar med det.
<morpa> är i portugal
<morpa> en timmes tidsskillnad:)
<morpa> kom jag på nu
<GunnarHj> morpa: Nä, det går vi inte på.
<JoWa> johanre, vill du ha en röd titel? :)
<morpa> får kolla sammanfattningen - håller ni på ännu?
<GunnarHj> morpa: Ja.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Skulle du vara intresserad av att bli forumadmin?
<johanre> Ha ha, jag är inte så het på att samla titlarmen visst, kan lika gärna ingå i gruppen så att den inte står tom.
<Lao_> =)
<JoWa> Gott. :)
<JoWa> Bör vi göra något med nuvarande inaktiva administratörer?
<GunnarHj> Av säkerhetsskäl skall väl folk inte ha kvar behörigheter som de inte har användning för?
<johanre> Jag kan maila och säga att de tas bort som forumadmins inom 2 veckor såvida de inte aktivt tar steget in igen. OK?
<Lao_> Tar johanre på sig rollen kan vi ta bort de andra så att det är tydligt vem som administrerar forumet för tillfället.
<Lao_> LÃ¥ter bra, johan.
<JoWa> De är väl även grundare?
<johanre> Jag kollar igenom det med. HakanS -du borde få "Team Leader" nu och JoWa "Team Contact"
<HakanS> GunnarHj: Nej, jag är inte så intresserad av att bli forumadmin.
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt på listan: Mer attraktiv portal
<Lao_> Nu måste jag lämna mötet. Jag tror dock att ni klarar er väl utan mig. =)
<Lao_> Tack och hej.
<GunnarHj> Hej Lao_
<johanre> Hej, hej!
<HakanS> Lao_: Tack själv.
<JoWa> Hej.
<HakanS> Jag ska kolla lite på portalen.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Låter bra. johanre, hade du något särskilt i åtanke när du föreslog punkten?
<johanre> GunnarHj: mest för att lyfta fram att HakanS faktiskt jobbar med portalen lite då och då. :-)
<GunnarHj> Gott nog som skäl. :) Det händer saker även om det inte sker inom ramen för olika grupper.
<JoWa> Det som är lila borde vara orange…
<GunnarHj> JoWa: LÃ¥ter som en god tanke, tycker jag.
<JoWa> ”Tanken” kommer från http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette ;)
<HakanS> Dagens portal använder ett modifierat ubuntu-tema. Jag tänker införa standard-temat.
<GunnarHj> "Branding"
<GunnarHj> Sedan har vi översynspunkten - den behöver vi väl inte orda mer om nu.
<HakanS> Måste tyvärr lämna mötet för kvällen.
<GunnarHj> Ok, hej o tack HakanS
<GunnarHj> Sedan har vi tre önskelistepunkter:
<GunnarHj> Marknadsföring mot skolor/skolmyndigheter
<GunnarHj> Installationsguide på svenska
<GunnarHj> Översikt över alternativ till BankID för dator
<GunnarHj> Den om skolor och installationsguide får väl anstå tills vi får lite folk som är hungriga att göra något.
<GunnarHj> Den om BankID handlar om att göra en enkel sida dit folk kan hänvisas när BankID drar ur proppen till Linux.
<johanre> Synd att inte CryingFreeman är kvar här; han har precis fått pengar från .se att göra en liknande grej gentemot kommuner
<johanre> Alltså : marknadsföring mot skolor / skolmyndigheter
<GunnarHj> Vad är .se?
<johanre> https://www.iis.se/
<morpa> Han är kvar på forumet iaf. Men inte så aktiv nä..
<GunnarHj> Ger de pengar till marknadsföring av Linux??
<johanre> Mathias skall bygga en typ-miljö som kommuner skall kunna använda för att ersätta sin Windows infrastruktur
<GunnarHj> Intressant!
<GunnarHj> Vi kommer väl inte så mycket längre idag. Om jag blir inspirerad skall jag påbörja någon sammanställning om alternativen till BankID.
<johanre> GunnarHj:i portalen?
<GunnarHj> johanre: Förmodligen borde det finnas en länk från portalen till den sidan.
<johanre> ok
<GunnarHj> Tid för nästa möte?
<JoWa> Vänta.
<JoWa> Har morpa något att rapportera?
<morpa> Ja
<morpa> Ganska aktivt uppströms med översättning, se t.ex. juni http://listor.tp-sv.se/pipermail/tp-sv/2014-June/thread.html
<morpa> Sedan har jag godkänt en ny medlem i översättargruppen arve - han har bidragt med suggestions i flera år
<morpa> så det var väl dags:)
<GunnarHj> Bra ang. arve. Måste erkänna att jag är lite impad över vad som uträttas uppströms.
<morpa> Sedan är en annan ny medlem på prov  att översätta - men personen får nog visa mer kvalitet med grammatiken än i det mail jag fick innan jag godkänner honom till översättargruppen.
<morpa> Så det rullar på!
<morpa> GunnarHj: Vi siktar på att få Gnome 100% :)
<JoWa> Hur många % nu?
<GunnarHj> morpa: Egentligen skulle jag vilja diskutera prioriteringar. Men tror det vore bäst att göra det utanför mötet.
<morpa> JoWa: du kan kolla lite här - det finns att göra... https://l10n.gnome.org/releases/
<JoWa> Tack för det morpa. :)
<johanre> Jag har nu satt HakanS som "Team Leader", JoWa som "Team Contact" och tagit bort tidigare medlemmar från dessa grupper. Jag har även lagt till mig själv i gruppen "Administratörer" aka forumadmins.
<GunnarHj> Tack johanre!
<JoWa> Ja, oj, jag blev svart. :D
<GunnarHj> Tid för nästa möte: Föreslår onsdag 20 augusti kl. 20.
<morpa> Taget!
<JoWa> Det är nog ett bra datum.
<johanre> Kör på det.
<GunnarHj> Ok. Någon som har någon övrig fråga?
<JoWa> Skall fr33r1d3 vara kvar i gruppen Administratörer?
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Det borde han väl egentligen inte, med tanke på att han uttryckligen inte är aktiv längre.
<johanre> JoWa: det är den gruppen som är forumadmin gruppen. Jag städar. :-)
<JoWa> Och som jag förstod det ingick han i gruppen därför att han var TL.
<morpa> Tar bort honom som admin i översättargruppen också, han är inte aktiv i den rollen längre heller.
<JoWa> Tack johanre. :)
<JoWa> När du städar, kolla om Emil.s alltjämt är grundare.
<johanre> ok
<JoWa> Tack.
<GunnarHj> Är vi klara?
<JoWa> Vi valde aldrig ordförande…
<morpa> Nja, blev inspirerad av att städa lite snabbt i översättargruppen också.JoWa eller GunnarHj: Jag sätter någon av med adminrättigheter i översättargruppen också, så att jag inte står ensam om ok?
<morpa> någon av er
<johanre> JoWa: Emil.s är inte grundare
<GunnarHj> morpa: Du kan sätta mig, om du vill.
<morpa> i den gruppen står en Stefan Lunderius som admin också - någon som vet vem det är?
<JoWa> jahanre, bra. Han var det i vintras, och det var det senaste jag visste.
<morpa> Will do GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> Vill vill inte ha admins som vi inte vet vilka de är!!
<johanre> Stefan L ringer ingen klocka - alls.
<morpa> stelu74 - känner någon igen aliaset - verkar inte ha varit aktiv på ett tag
<morpa> jag tar bort hans adminrättigheter,  med en motivering, så får han höra av sig om han tycker annorlunda
<GunnarHj> +1
<GunnarHj> morpa: Egentligen borde du ta bort även inaktiva i ö-gruppen som inte är admins, med tanke på att alla kan godkänna översättningar.
<GunnarHj> morpa: Men det kanske bör föregås av att säkerställa att de verkligen är inaktiva...
<morpa> GunnarHJ, det ger sig rätt snart, förra tc satte att medlemskap går ut efter ett år, och man aktivt får göra ett val att förlänga.
<GunnarHj> morpa: Aha, bra.
<GunnarHj> Slut för idag? (utan ordf., HakanS ville ju ha det så...)
<johanre> +1
<JoWa> Ja, tack för i dag. :)
<GunnarHj> Tack från mig också.
<morpa> Tack o hej!
<johanre> Tack!
<JoWa> Den här gången tog mötet faktiskt nästan två timmar. ;) :D
